# cairo e GNome

## 102376

volevo sapere qualcosa in più di cairo e gnome!!! come faccio ad implemetarlo in gnome?? per esempio per avere le icone in vettoriale??  gdeskelts può usare cairo??se s,i come??

----------

## Obstacle1

anche io cercavo informazioni su questo!!!! cairo + gnome!!

----------

## X-Drum

http://www.google.it/search?hl=it&q=cairo+gnome&btnG=Cerca+con+Google&meta=

OT

----------

## 102376

ma che risposta è

----------

## CarloJekko

significa:

hei tu, sprecati un pò a fare una ricerca prima di postare  :Wink: 

----------

## Flonaldo

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> http://www.google.it/search?hl=it&q=cairo+gnome&btnG=Cerca+con+Google&meta=
> 
> OT

 

Madonna che smacco di arroganza che hai dato a tutti X-Drum...ovviamente in senso positivo (se un senso positivo esiste)

----------

## 102376

primo il link non mi si apre secondo prima di postare avevo gia cercato, ma non ho trovato nulla di interessante[almeno per me], sinceramente volevo un po di informazioni su come implementarlo in gnome

----------

## Flonaldo

 *zocram wrote:*   

> primo il link non mi si apre 

 

No,no, si apre! A me funziona!  :Laughing: 

----------

## 102376

si hai ragione il primo sito di google ...... :Laughing: 

----------

## CarloJekko

ha ragione il primo link che restituisce google non và  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Flonaldo

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> ha ragione il primo link che restituisce google non và 

 

eh si...non va! Ho provato anche ad aspettare parecchio, non riesce a caricare

----------

## Obstacle1

Hei CarloJekko cambia avatar che fa proprio skifo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Obstacle1 wrote:*   

> Hei CarloJekko cambia avatar che fa proprio skifo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

 

omg la sagra dei post inutili....

----------

## redmatrix

Perché postate quando non sapete rispondere? Perché postate quando la domanda non è diretta a voi?

Se una persona chiede legittimamente qualcosa (sfido chiunque a dimostrare che non ha mai postato una banalità almento una volta) anche se vaga o stupida, non è giusto "cacciarla via".

Tutti noi siamo passati per la fase newbee (e per certi versi ci stiamo ancora) e se i guru all'epoca si fossero comportati come state facendo voi col cacchio che avremmo imparato cio che sappiamo. .

A mio avviso il buon senso impone di rispondere solo in 4 casi

1) Sappiamo risolvere il problema o crediamo di saperlo fare

2) Suggeriamo una possibile, ma non sicura, soluzione (vedi "suggerire tentativo")

3) Forniamo i link a documentazione che spiga la soluzione del problema

4) Invitiamo cortesemente i nostri "colleghi" a non comportarsi male

Fondamentalmente il free software si regge in piedi grazie al "sacro" concetto del "non reinventiamo la ruota".

Gnome + cairo è mal documentato anche a causa del fatto che è in fase di progettazione è quindi difficile trovare documentazione chiara e pragmatica (molti standard e poco codice) è quindi giustissimo secondo me chiedere in un forum di potenziali sperimentatori se ne sanno più di noi e se vogliono darci una mano a capire ed usare questi programmi.

Se poi abbiamo deciso di ripudiare la pratica della solidarietà, abbiamo almeno la decenza di non coinvolgere gente che prova interesse e piacere nel condividere le informazioni e la cultura con gli altri.

Scusate i miei toni, ciao.

----------

## GhePeU

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *Obstacle1 wrote:*   Hei CarloJekko cambia avatar che fa proprio skifo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 
> 
> omg la sagra dei post inutili....

 

bisogna pur farla sparire quella scrittina n00b

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io non ho capito la domanda che ha posto zocram

----------

## CarloJekko

Sarebbe: come implementare cairo in gtk2 

P.S.

Zocram cambia titolo in : il post più pazzo del mondo...

@Obstacle1

io cambio avatar una volta al mese più o meno... questo è il mese Di GLEN ROSS:!:  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  Invece il tuo ke kos'è l'uomo mosca  :Question: 

----------

## redmatrix

Cosa è cairo?

Cairo è una libreria grafica vettoriale che mira ad ottenere output video e di stampa di alta qualità e ad essere semplice da programmare. Cairo stesso puo basarsi su diversi backends, sia accelerati (glitz) che non (png) e questo gli conferisce una forte portabilità e per induzione la conferisce anche alle gtk e a gnome.

Cosa c'entra cairo con gnome?

Gnome attualmente usa diverse librerie per il rendering e la stampa (Xlib, libart, gnome-print, etc) che sono vecchie, difficili da usare, poco flessibili, non omogenee e hanno una qualità di output non ottimale oltre a non essere vettoriali.

Per questo motivo i "capoccia" del progetto gnome hanno deciso di sostituire tutti i sistemi di rendering attuali, cancellando in un colpo solo limitazioni e problemi,  con cairo.

A che punto siamo?

Questa sostituzione però è abbastanza complessa perché prevede una profonda riscrittura delle gtk+ e di gnome che quasi sicuramente renderà incompatibili gli attuali programmi sviluppati con queste librerie. Per questo e a causa del "lungo" periodo necessario a codificare questi cambiamenti, è stato deciso che ciò verrà realizzato in gnome3.

Ma si puo usare cairo gia da ora con gnome2?

Ni.... Esistono gia dei lavori fatti con cairo per gnome ma sono marginali e poco utili. Gli unici due allo "stato avanzato" sono xsvg  e cairo-gtk-engine, per il resto abbiamo qualche applet dimostrativa e non mantenuta, qualche demo e altri progetti "esterni" , l'inclusione di cairo in OpenOffice e in Mozilla.

L'unico progetto di interesse per l'utente desktop è cairo-gtk-engines che permette l'uso di temi vettoriali per gtk+2.X, quindi in gnome 2.X. Ci sono però due problemi che rendono pressoché inutilizzabile questo engine, il primo riguarda l'attuale mancanza di accelerazione hardware per cairo che rende lento l'uso di gnome con temi vettoriali, il secondo riguarda la mancanza di temi vettoriali (se non ricordo male ce ne sono solo due)  per gtk+2.

Detto questo passo a rispondere direttamente alle domande di zocram

1) Non puoi implementare cairo in gnome, è un compito che spetta ai programmatori e verrà realizzato in gnome3 (almeno così pare), al massimo puoi usare cairo-gtk-engine (che comunque ti sconsiglio).

2) Attualmente che io sappia non si possono avere icone vettoriali renderizzate con cairo ma gnome accetta comunque gia da tempo l'uso di icone vettoriali svg che renderizza con altri metodi.

3) Gdesklets puo usare cairo senza problemi ma ciò dipende da due cose, la prima riguarda la necessità di un wrapper per python (gdesklets sono programmate in python) diciamo un cairo-python, la seconda riguarda la necessità di riscrivere il codice delle gdesklets affiché facciano uso di tale wrapper.

Scusate lo spropositato numero di parole, spero di essere stato chiaro e utile  :Wink: 

Ciao.

----------

## gutter

 *redmatrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scusate lo spropositato numero di parole, spero di essere stato chiaro e utile 
> 
> 

 

Invece credo che questa sia una delle poche risposte degne di nota di questo thread, dal momento che i commenti sugli avatar mi sembrano quanto meno fuori luogo.

----------

## 102376

redmatrix: perfetto risposta chiarissima ora ho molta + chiarezza!

dev-python/pycairo [ Masked ]

questo è il wraper!!!per cairo , ma devo riscrivere gdeskeltso o solo il sensor,()

----------

## Obstacle1

CarloJekko che ignorante!!!!!!!!

Il mio avatar è tratto dal film Paura e Delirio a Las Vegas: film eccezzionale, l'attore della locandina è il mitico Johnny Depp che interpreta Hunter S. Thompson!  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## redmatrix

Linee guida...

```

9. Non stressate - Per favore, tenete le critiche al minimo, cercate di essere costruttivi e di basare i vostri interventi su fatti e ragionamenti. Non trasformate i vostri post in un blog con il solo scopo di mantenere alto il topic, a preferenza editate l'ultimo post. Sequenze di post inutili che non aggiungono novità significative non saranno tollerate

```

...e ancora...

```

1. Usate il buonsenso - Anche se qualcosa non è esplicitamente vietato, usate un po' di buonsenso e la netiquette. 

```

Netiquette...

```

Non fare "risse"

Meglio evitare le flame e meglio non portare mai in un’area pubblica un dibattito privato, specialmente se polemico. Se proprio si considera necessaria una "rissa", meglio tenerla in uno scambio di messaggi personali.

```

...e ancora...

```

Ascoltare prima di parlare

Cercare di capire le abitudini di ogni gruppo o area di discussione, il "filo" degli argomenti in corso, prima di intervenire. Ci vogliono parecchi giorni, anche settimane, per capire: meglio aspettare un po’ più a lungo che entrare a sproposito.

```

E aggiungo qualcosa di strettamente personale, per favore, se dovete fare i "bambini dell'asilo", gli asili sono fatti a posta, se invece entrate in un forum "tecnico" cercate di comportarvi da adulti, se non avete nulla di tecnico su cui discutere ma volete parlare a tutti i costi, cercatevi altri forum, ce ne sono di tutti i tipi (cucina, giardinaggio, cucito, etc), o al massimo entrate in una chat line senza tema, almeno non verrete additati se dite cose senza senso.

Chiedo scusa ai moderatori per la mia "invasione di campo"

Ciao.

----------

## randomaze

 *redmatrix wrote:*   

> Chiedo scusa ai moderatori per la mia "invasione di campo"

 

Non c'é bisogno di scuse anzi meriti un sentito grazie  :Very Happy: 

Tornando alla Cairizzazione di Gnome, si potrebbe anche cambiare il WM di gnome con waimea (parlo della versione ~x86, anzi meglio la CVS).

Devo dire che quando ho provato waimea però ha rivelato una certa tendenza al crash...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Obstacle1 wrote:*   

> Hei CarloJekko cambia avatar che fa proprio skifo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

 

[MOD]E con questo fanno due (anzi con l'altro questo mi ero sfuggito). Se vuoi fare interventi di questo tipo esistono i pm.  :Evil or Very Mad:  . Ti ha gia' avvertito gutter nel altro post.[/MOD]

----------

